# Sage Fly Rod Kits??



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking at a Sage TCX 10' 7WT rod kit.
Is there anything special I should be aware of before i save about $300 to build this? Ive built a few spinning rods, and have a rod wrapper, but never built a fly rod. Ive never really liked the reel seats that come on Sages, what else would you replace? Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't seen this kit yet, but if it were me, I'd put an alps up-locking seat on it. You may want to check out the recoil guides as well. They cost a little more, but are indestructible. Other than that, you may want to play with the guide spacing a little


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the good info Chris! 
Checked out the Alps Reel seats they look very nice. Ya, i was considering the Recoils too, but I did have one break off my Loomis spinner. Never had a problem with the guides Sage uses.
As far as playing with the spacing, I dont know how to do that, all I have is 9 foot rods....maybe the kit will come with a guide guide?

Oh ya...Found the kit at Feathercraft!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I built a live bait rod out of a 2 pc 14 wt fly rod blank once. I dont think it counts here though. That sucker would throw an alewive to cuba!


----------

